# Black Locust Thorns vs. Honey Locust Thorns



## honeymoney

Black locust thorns are not bad, 1/2" at most, and they are really only on the new growth, as the branch gets bigger they loose the thorns. Where the honey locust can get huge thorns, several inches long, and sometimes those thorns get thorns!

Keep in mind the black locust will send up suckers everywhere, which is not too bad as you can just mow over them, but if you are planting in an area where you are not mowing, they will spread.


----------



## Jim Brewster

Black locust thorns are much smaller, but they are strong and sharp! I have a tree I have been coppicing for garden poles for a few years, and I use welding gloves to handle them and remove the thorns. They do grow very fast and spread as honeymooney said.


----------



## Stanisr

You can purchase a variety of Black Locust that is thornless. Check with your local nursery. There is also a variety of honey locust that is thornless as well.


----------



## Sky

Stanisr said:


> You can purchase a variety of Black Locust that is thornless. Check with your local nursery. There is also a variety of honey locust that is thornless as well.


tip (from experience) check the nursery stock carefully - many of the fancy locusts (ie purple robe, shademaster, etc) are grafted on to regular old locust root stock - which are quite vigorous, and produce zillions of fast growing and thorny suckers.

Sky


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI

How long does it take a locust tree to grow from a typical nursery bare root-stock to producing nectar?


----------



## clyderoad

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> How long does it take a locust tree to grow from a typical nursery bare root-stock to producing nectar?


you want black locust for nectar. the wild ones here show some flowers at chest height. maybe 2 years old, maybe 3. they grow fast and the seed pods
they throw create more pretty quickly. not sure about nursery stock as I don't think a nursery could sell them being they are so common wild.
very dependable nectar producer although some years are exceptional. lots of people like the floral and sweet clear like honey.


----------



## BBees

I just happened to be transplanting some Honey Locust trees that were in the way to better places. Lots of thorns,I think this one in my grape vines is 2-3 years old.There is a 35' Honey Locust,third tree from the right side,that the bees were buzzing around noisily when it bloomed Summer 2015 for about 10-14 days.









Sorry,but the system won't upload a larger photo.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI

I may very well try some Black Locust, thanks for the info. I have a scrubby hill from which I have been pulling Buckthorn and wondering what to put back in its place.


----------



## TWall

Adrian,

The black locust would probably do go in that site. The down side is they will send up suckers and spread.

I usually get a good black locust honey crop. It takes a strong colony. The flow tends to be short. The honey is almost water white. I hear people comment on how the lighter honey is more valuable. I found the locust honey to be very, very mild in flavor. Most of my customers want something with a little more 'honey' flavor.

Tom


----------



## ABruce

We probably live on the edge of the Locusts range, two years ago we got a large bloom from our three 50 ft trees. and from two hives over 100 lbs of Locust honey. I didn't know what the taste was until the trees bloomed again and the smell matched our honey. people commented on the great flavor and we sold it all on word of mouth in a few days. Last summer we had heat at the wrong time and our bloom was week and short lived , no honey from it at all. This spring "spring for us is when the snow melts" I will be transplanting about thirty suckers to our fence lines hoping to encourage major stands and the opportunity for much more distinctive honey.


----------



## Beau Diddly

If I'm planting black locust, how many young trees (at 2-3 years old) will provide enough nectar for a colony, i.e., how many should I plant?


----------



## jcummins

Don't care if they are good for bees.....flats on your utv every week is something I don't want. Been there, done that.


----------



## Harley Craig

jcummins said:


> Don't care if they are good for bees.....flats on your utv every week is something I don't want. Been there, done that.


I have bottom ground that people like to cut through, I stay out of there because that's where I hunt, I think I might just plant some so thick a flat is guarenteed . better than putting boards out with nails in it , because if you get caught doing that you are in trouble


----------



## John Davis

Black locust is also rot resistant and makes good fence posts. It has high heat value as firewood.


----------

